# Sug Watches



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.sugwatches.com/Index.aspx

Anyone familiar? A first for me


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

seen them floating about on ebay for ages. Never bought one but was considering it. They do a copy of the Aquanautic and the Paul Picot I have which is what first bought them to my attention! Never owned one but was very tempted to get one. Almost certainly made in china!

just search ebay for SUG, S.U.G. and other combos!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

They seem to sell in the Â£30-40 range.

I quite like the look of a GMT model they do which they claim has a Citizen (pronbably Miyota??) movement.

If that's true then it might be OK at that price. Most of the watches, though, are for too 'Bling' for my taste.

Rob


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I quite like the divers (called the Nautilus







) - but I've seen the same case used on Adina's (I think) & Aquanautics to name a couple. I most certainly wouldn't pay 2,495 dollars (manufacturers recommended price according to the website!) for a watch which uses an 82** series Miyota movement







Good movement but not 2,500 dollars worth!

The diver seems to use tritium vials for it's lume - if you can pick one up on Ebay for a good price (I, personally, wouldn't pay more than 50/60 quid for one) then it looks a decent buy.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The bezel of the watch on the home page looks like it has been written in black marker pen







.

Mac may know more about them than he's letting on  .


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That crest looks similar to the old Henri Sandoz et fils one.

Another Far Eastern Swiss-a-like Company







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So they're crap then?


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> So they're crap then?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> So they're crap then?


Dunno Paul







. They may be good value AFAIK .

One thing I've noticed is that their "history" seems to adapted  from Alpina watches







.

The "SUG History" is rather entertaining in a sad way







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not to be confused with SUG who make cases for Sinn and are mostly owned by the owner of Sinn then...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> The bezel of the watch on the home page looks like it has been written in black marker pen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

